# workbench for aquarium stand?



## sayn3ver (Sep 1, 2006)

I was wondering, i am looking into getting a 6ft tank and i am planning on setting everything up in my back basement(unfinished). It already has 2 x 6ft workbenches(metal frame with composite top). Does one think one of these would hold the weight of a 180g tank? I mean, these are big heavy duty benches, nothing flimsy. I suppose i'd have to take a few pictures to get an accurate guage.


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

180 gals of water = approx 1500 lbs
tank guessing a couple hundred more
150 or so pounds of substrate
getting close to 2000 lbs. total
It better be one heck of workbench.


----------



## ercnan (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah, a 180 weighs a ton .......   
Sorry, :icon_redf had to say it.
Seriously, that's alot lot of money and potential injury if it crashes, to be chancing on a "workbench" 
Be sure, be very, very sure.


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 1, 2006)

It has to be sturdier than those little flimsy over priced aquarium stands they sell with these tanks in the pet stores.

edit***

thinking about is, i dunno if it would hold 2000lbs. Is there a good way without buying an over priced stand. I mean, 6 dollar car jack stands hold 4 tons...i cant see why i can find something else as a stand instead of a $400 cheapo "aquarium" stand.

edit#2

LK Goodwin Co. - Material Handling Equipment

i think i may go this route. 3500lbs claimed holding weight. Variety of tops. Heavy duty like i am looking for,


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

DIY!!!!
You can build a stand that fits your exact specs. Make it as strong as you want and as tall (or short) as you want.
The bench form the link above loos like it would work too though. You could likely build something cheaper though.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Don't take a chance. I doubt workbenches were made to support anything over 1000 lbs.


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 1, 2006)

daFrimpster said:


> DIY!!!!
> You can build a stand that fits your exact specs. Make it as strong as you want and as tall (or short) as you want.
> The bench form the link above loos like it would work too though. You could likely build something cheaper though.


i'd prefer metal over wood and i do not know how to weld.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

I would contact the manufacturer of the workbench and found out what the weight capacity of the bench that you have.

If you want cheap strong stand, how about cinder blocks and a couple of 4x4?


----------



## Canoe2Can (Oct 31, 2004)

The description of the work bench on that link says it has a weight capacity of 3500 lbs. More than enough for a loaded 180. 

Just think about it, Perfecto and the like sell us stands made out of pine wood or even particle board, and they hold aquariums. This would certainly be sturdier than those, though not terribly attractive.


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

Lateral stability is also an issue. IF it isn't laterally stable you could get water swishing back and forth and boom, bad news. However that bench in your link is rated for 3500 lbs so 2000lbs is only about 58% of capacity. If you are dead set on metal the workbench might be your best bet. I would check with a local welder/fabricator to see how much they would charge to build one for you.


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

crazie.eddie said:


> If you want cheap strong stand, how about cinder blocks and a couple of 4x4?


I used cinder blocks and a piece of 3/4 inch counter top for my 55 stand for a long time in Georgia and placed a nice black cloth over the top that was trimed to hang right to the floor. It looked acctually quite nice, and I placed 1x12 boards between the cinder blocks to make shelves.

Cinder blocks and 4x4's is definitly the way to go if you want cheap.


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 1, 2006)

anyone know the weight limit on solid cinderblocks?

With either cinderblocks or the workbench, i'd like to put a black curtain up around the bottom to hide everything underneath. Also, i must stress this is in my bare cement floor, unfinished back basement....not in the living room or in my bedroom or the like.


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

Well, considering the larger size cinder blocks are used as foundation blocks for quad wide mobile homes, I think you would be pretty safe putting a couple thousand pounds on them.


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 1, 2006)

does anyone know the loading capacity of an average cinderblock vs a solid concrete block? I cant seem to come up with anything on several google searches. Additionally, is there anything else i could use instead...which may require some construction but not on the amount of say building a wooden stand.


----------



## andbigdaddy2 (Oct 3, 2006)

They make houses out of cinder blocks

Alot of the LFS in town use cinderblocks and 2x4s to make there stands for tanks holding fish for sale.


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 1, 2006)

i think i am gonna go with the cinder blocks, pending i dont find a tank and stand together at a yard sale or something.


----------



## Curare (Sep 15, 2004)

ARE YOU CRAZY!!!

Putting a fish tank on a workbench!!!

Where are you going to build all of your gadgets for the tank!?

Some people!


----------



## Mori (Jul 23, 2003)

Don't worry--he has TWO workbenches!

Before you use it, get it leveled, climb on it and rock it as much as possible.

(I think cinder blocks would be better, too, so you have my permission to go with that. Workbenches are too _tall_ to put a tank on!)


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

My 125 gallon tank and stand sits on top of cinder blocks for the added height and plus in case our basement leaks with water.

If there's allot of new construction by your house, you can probably pick up some for free. Just ask around to see what they don't need anymore. I'm sure they can give you some, which is how I got mine.


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 1, 2006)

i dunno now, in my other thread, i think i have determined a 180g might just be out my reach. I am thinking of going with a 120g now(48x24x24). Still a bit of weight. I may have space for this in the front basement now...so cinderblocks may be a second option.

Ugh. Thanks for the opinions and allowing me to think about this out loud(on here).


----------



## thatguy (Oct 11, 2005)

There are plenty of cheapie particle stands hold tanks of that size. 
And for example a set of plastic 40$ sawhorses can hold 1000-1200lbs.

A sturdy well built workbench can hold a tank of that size if its built right. A crap wobbly one wouldnt.
For a low budget stand if looks arent an issue, a 2x4 stand could be built cheap if you were handy with wood.


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 1, 2006)

well trust me, the workbenches are solid. All steel like the ones i provided in the link, its just i am not definite of their make nor model, so i am assuming they are not up to the task.

I could probably build a stand if i needed to, but was hoping to not have to. I do have a lead on a used stand off of craig's list.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

If you go with cinder or concrete blocks, you can paint them to make them look nicer. I painted mine black to match the stand. Here's what they look like...


----------



## stagger (Apr 5, 2006)

Cinder blocks are plenty strong enough, but you must make sure you stack them on the correct end. The proper way for a cinder block to bear a load is with the hollow cavities vertical. Placing a cinder block on its side (hollow cavities horizontal) will yield in a substanstial decresed bearing load capacity.


----------

